# Can someone monitor your internet activity through a router?



## tecknical

I have a feeling my landlord has been monitoring my internet activity because of things she has said to me. How would I know for sure if this was possible or was happening?
Its an inexa router. Heres the splash screen in case I spelled that wrong.


----------



## johnwill

Is she connected to the same router? If so, it would be very easy to monitor what you do on the Internet.


----------



## tecknical

yup. But how much could she monitor it? Like a keylogger or would she only be able to see what sites I've been to and not the exact url?


----------



## johnwill

You can monitor any and all the activity if you so choose, depending on the specific capabilities of the router. Is this her router, or yours?


----------



## tecknical

It hers and I'm surprised she doesn't have the router the isp provides which most people get.


----------



## oldmn

If she is sharing with other systems then she would require a router that the ISP does not provide. 
The ISP will provide a modem that will connect one system to the Internet.


----------



## tecknical

oldmn said:


> If she is sharing with other systems then she would require a router that the ISP does not provide.
> The ISP will provide a modem that will connect one system to the Internet.


The main isp in our area which she uses provides a router with 4 slots for adsl and it is also wireless. I think its called a 3 web router.


----------



## johnwill

The answer to your question remains the same. With physical access to the router, your communications are fair game. Data sent to secure (HTTPS) sites is secure, but any HTTP data is wide open.


----------



## tecknical

Can I use some sort of encryption to prevent this or can I add an s to every http site I go to?


----------



## johnwill

The site determines if it's a secure site, you can't make it secured from your end.

The solution to the problem is to get your own Internet service.


----------



## stolimarie

I agree with johnwill! Get your own service. If she is using the same router than you, you should lock your computer down with zonealarm or something similiar. If your computer isnt very secure she could go as far as to remotely install programs and see exactly what is going on on your computer screen.


----------



## tecknical

stolimarie said:


> I agree with johnwill! Get your own service. If she is using the same router than you, you should lock your computer down with zonealarm or something similiar. If your computer isnt very secure she could go as far as to remotely install programs and see exactly what is going on on your computer screen.


Ya I know Ive used trojans before on an old computer of mine. You can scan the pc with a network scanner and it will tell you if a certain trojan port is open or not. Then you can try and deliver it. She just banned this site on the router I had to use a proxy to get here. So shes deffinatley watching. 

How could I prove it so I can get the police involved?


----------



## oldmn

tecknical said:


> Ya I know Ive used trojans before on an old computer of mine. You can scan the pc with a network scanner and it will tell you if a certain trojan port is open or not. Then you can try and deliver it. She just banned this site on the router I had to use a proxy to get here. So shes deffinatley watching.
> 
> How could I prove it so I can get the police involved?


If it is her service and her router the police will likely not do a thing.


----------



## tecknical

oldmn said:


> If it is her service and her router the police will likely not do a thing.


If shes monitoring what Im doing then there are privacy laws she would be breaking. We have strict privacy laws here.


----------



## sobeit

tecknical said:


> If shes monitoring what Im doing then there are privacy laws she would be breaking. We have strict privacy laws here.


If you do not what her to check the logs within her router, then get your own account. 

She is responsible for anything illegal that happens on her account. If you were downloading kiddie porn. The cops will arrest her until she is able to prove it was you by the logs. If you are download music, movies and stuff illegally, shes the one that will get sued. 

She has the right to monitor all activities on her account. In fact its expected of her to do so.


----------



## oldmn

sobeit said:


> If you do not what her to check the logs within her router, then get your own account.
> 
> She is responsible for anything illegal that happens on her account. If you were downloading kiddie porn. The cops will arrest her until she is able to prove it was you by the logs. If you are download music, movies and stuff illegally, shes the one that will get sued.
> 
> She has the right to monitor all activities on her account. In fact its expected of her to do so.


Ditto !!!! Well put.


----------



## tecknical

sobeit said:


> If you do not what her to check the logs within her router, then get your own account.
> 
> She is responsible for anything illegal that happens on her account. If you were downloading kiddie porn. The cops will arrest her until she is able to prove it was you by the logs. If you are download music, movies and stuff illegally, shes the one that will get sued.
> 
> She has the right to monitor all activities on her account. In fact its expected of her to do so.


Not really, I'll try elsewhere and on a different computer for this info. thanks.


----------



## johnwill

You won't like the answers to the question any more from another site if they answer honestly. :smile:


----------



## renet123

Some routers have the ability to log what websites people are browsing, and will show how much time spent, and how much bandwidth used to those certain sites. If you are not doing anything illegal - then you should not be worried - but i do understand that people want their privacy at home and deserve it! She really should not be monitoring your internet activities - and as far as the 'she has a right to look b/c she is responsible' would actually not be totally accurate.. if the cops came raiding her router, and she could show in her logs that she didnt do it, and she is reselling the service as either a individual reseller, or package deal with the rental - she would be off the hook. There are also some privacy issues out there where you could prove that you expected the privacy and she infringed on it, and has nothing in writing that she was going to monitor it when she started to resell you the service - this is a highly debated legal topic for internet use in the work place - where an i.t. department monitors their users, and the users expect privacy..
All that said, you can look at another way to browse - go out and google (or search engine of your choice) the terms 'proxy server' or 'anonymous surfing'. If you used one of these online services, your browsing might be a little slow - but landlord will not be able to see what sites you are going- just a lot of bandwidth to one proxy website. - there are some more complicated ways of accomplishing the same goals through setting up a offsite proxy server and ussing ssl - but that would be a different topic!


----------



## Rusty_NZ

who is paying the bills as they are responsible for what goes on with your internet usage.


----------



## hunter01010102

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

